

MIT unifies Web development in a single, speedy new language - trextrex
http://www.itworld.com/article/2863674/mit-unifies-web-development-in-a-single-speedy-new-language.html

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7829100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7829100)

